# Computer Choices



## stewartlittle

I fixin to get a new computer for work since I can't get my other working properly, one program doesn't work correctly and another program will not even open. It's my own personal PC and the boss said he'll buy a new company computer.

He got E Machine from Wal Mart not long ago for $398, but I've been looking and they a few others for the price range.

Got an Acer Holiday Bundle Package for $349 but it doesn't describe what it is,gigs, processor,ect..

Acer Black AX1430G-UW30P Desktop PC Bundle with AMD Dual-Core E-450 Processor, 4GB DDR3 SDRAM system memory, 1TB Hard Drive, 21.5" Widescreen Monitor w/ Integrated Speakers, Windows 7 Home Premium

HP Pavilion p2-1013wb Desktop PC Bundle with AMD Dual-Core E-450 Processor, 3GB DDR3 Memory, 18.5" Widescreen Monitor, 500GB Hard Drive and Windows 7 Home Premium

eMachines Black EL1852G-52w Desktop PC Bundle with Intel Pentium Dual Core E5800 Processor, 3GB of DDR3 SDRAM system memory, 20" Widescreen LCD Monitor, 1TB Hard Drive and Windows 7 Home Premium

This one is $499, don't know if it would be worth it over the others.
HP Pavilion p6-2003wb Desktop PC Bundle with AMD Dual-Core E-3200 Processor, 4GB DDR3 Memory, 20" Widescreen Monitor, 1TB Hard Drive and Windows 7 Home Premium

Since I do alot of photography, a 1TB hard drive would nice so I can store pictures on it also.
The Acer seems to me the best deal and it has the same processor as the HP. 
Can you make a copy of recovery discs with any of these computers?

Thanks,


----------



## wolfeking

The windows recovery disk will need to be created from the included software. Acer has eRecovery and HP has a program for it, i don't remember what it is called though. 

As for the computers themselves, none of them are any count. Acer and HP are the two lowest quality mass producers of computers around.


----------



## stewartlittle

What about Asus?  Seen one at BB for $399 without monitor.

The computer I have now is a Compaq CQ5320 with AMD Athlon llX2 240 Duel Core and as far as performance, it's plenty fast for what I use it for.


----------



## wolfeking

Asus is a good brand. Actually one of the best.


----------



## stewartlittle

wolfeking said:


> Asus is a good brand. Actually one of the best.


I just gotta ask - Why?
I looked at an Asus and it has the same Processor as my Compaq.

What makes a better computer?

Some have AMD and some Intel and they have a hard drive. Like when I'm on BB site and looking at towers with AMD or Intel of the same type, several brands pull up.I know that more memory is faster but if an Acer has the same RAM and same Processor as an Asus or Dell, why is Acer not as good.

When I was at BB, the guy said that Intel Pentium processors were out of date compared to what can be put in a computer now and advised me to go with Asus that has a AMD Anthlon ll X2 220 just like my Compaq but it's a 240.


----------



## wolfeking

its the brand of parts that they use. Its better equipment, and will last longer. HP and Compaq just use any old crap that they can get. Generally, they are bad design too. I can literally push the back of my HPs monitor and warp it. My dell, and the Asus that I tried, they are reinforced to keep that from happening. also, take a look inside, I bet the asus has better airflow. I doubt that you will see 90+ degree processor temps on the asus.


----------



## stewartlittle

So, you are talking about the motherboard stuff because I believe they still use the same quality processors.

OK, now I on kick for a new laptop for me and I seen one I never heard of till this week, Lenovo.
I seen a Lenovo Edge E420 at Office Depot and it had a matte screen and I fell in love with it because of that.
How are these.

Also looked at a Toshiba at BB, it was a cheaper one ($429 or $449) but don't know the model.

Dell is a good too?


----------



## jonnyp11

dell, toshiba, and lenovo are some of the best laptop brands, and asus too of course.


----------



## wolfeking

dell is top notch with their Latitude line. I can not attest to the others.


----------



## techno_workers

*asus*



wolfeking said:


> Asus is a good brand. Actually one of the best.


are u sure ASUS brand is good?


----------



## onipar

jonnyp11 said:


> dell, toshiba, and lenovo are some of the best laptop brands, and asus too of course.



I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop going on 3 years now with not a single problem.  very happy with it.  Just use it for word processing, music, light video and surfing the net.


----------



## FuryRosewood

asus is a good brand. they have been making decent motherboards and graphics cards among other things since 88 i believe, and you can guarantee the motherboard in the asus will be asus...not some weird off-brand FOXCONN or something.


----------



## SMGOwnage

FuryRosewood said:


> asus is a good brand. they have been making decent motherboards and graphics cards among other things since 88 i believe, and you can guarantee the motherboard in the asus will be asus...not some weird off-brand FOXCONN or something.



Yeah my HP was a mystery meat of computer parts:
Motherboard was ECS
RAM was generic
HDD was another brand(which is fine as HP don't make HDD)
PSU was a HIPRO

So yeah I will never buy OEM again (I didn't even buy this got it off a friend)


----------

